# USB and Net problems

## Aman9090

Hey folks.

I am new to Gentoo, just installed and everything is working great accept for a few things..

When I boot up it tells me that it found my USB ports but no active drivers are using them. When I startx into Enlightenment I can't move the mouse and it freezes on me - I can't ctrl+alt+backspace/delete out. I know that I am just being a n00b and don't know how to load the things I need... What do I need to get my USB mouse working?

Also, my ethernet connection is screwy. I don't know how to configure it. I loaded via-rhine support into my kernel as that is what I am trying to use - but it says it can't find the module. I modprobe via-rhine and it can't find it... where do I get these modules that I need?  :Smile: 

Thanks for helping a n00b out  :Smile: 

----------

## digitalsy

When you compiled your kernel did you select (M) or (*) for via-rhine?

(M) = module

(*) = compiled directly in kernel (no need for module)

therefore if you selected (M) you should be able to load it like this

```
modprobe via-rhine
```

If you selected (*) you won't have to do that.

Make sure you put via-rhine in your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x  (2.4, 2.5 or 2.6) so it will be loaded at bootup

As for your USB, what sorta motherboard chipset do you have? does it support UHCI or OHCI, make sure you kernel is compiled with whichever option as (*) so you won't need to load modules...this is the easiest way I find.

For mouse protocol in your /etc/X11/XF86Config make sure the input device section is setup something like this:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

    Option   "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

```

Hope this helps,

digi

----------

## Aman9090

It's a VIA KT-400 motherboard...

Well I dont understand - I put * for all those things - and it seems to search for the modules when I really don't have them...

If I add M instead of * and then just modprobe everything could that work?

----------

## Aman9090

So if I do (*) then what will I have to do to get my USB and via-rhine working?

----------

## digitalsy

If it's compiled straight into the kernel then you shouldn't have to do anything else except configure X properly or gpm or whatever uses your mouse.

Are you sure you selected all the right things in your kernel? Maybe you missed out some key options, in the usb section... 

Make sure you have the following options set like so

```

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

```

----------

## Aman9090

i opened kernel-config and edited it to those settings and it still says they are not claimed by an active driver... do I have to add to modules.autoload? if so which ones and how do I do so?

----------

## Aman9090

also let me point out that when I do cat /dev/mouse it doesn't do anything... it still says that they are not claimed by a driver but they are assigning them numbers and stuff.. Please help - I needed this problem fixed by today but if I don't fix it in 3 hours my girlfriend will kill me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aman9090

^

BUMP

I REALLY need help here folks...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## digitalsy

Make sure these are set also

```

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

```

digi

p.s. once you change these settings you MUST recompile your kernel and copy it to /boot (follow the normal kernel update instructions for doing so)

----------

## Aman9090

Thank you VERY MUCH for the replies digitalsy - my mouse works  :Smile: 

But when I set VIA-RHINE to 'y' it still tries to load the module...   :Question:  My net connection still doesn't work  :Sad: 

Help is highly appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

## digitalsy

Did you put via-rhine in your /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.*  (4, 5 or 6) ?

Also did you set eth0 to start in your boot run level?

Check out this part from the gentoo install how to

 *Quote:*   

> Configuring the Network Interfaces 
> 
> Edit the /etc/conf.d/net script to get your network configured for your first boot.
> 
> Code listing 21.2: Boot time Network Configuration
> ...

 

That should set your eth0 on bootup.

You can always try doing  dhcpcd eth0 now to try and get an ip (if you use dhcp)

Let me know if that works

-digi

----------

## Aman9090

I made progress....

Here is what I get at bootup:

```
Bringing eth0 up...

SIOCSEFADDR: No such device

eth0: Unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

eth0: Unknown device: No such device

Failed to bring eth0 up

ERROR: "netmount" was not started
```

Sooo... what do I do now? Lol

Thanks again  :Smile: 

----------

## Aman9090

^ Bump - My gf just yelled at me  :Very Happy:  Really need this solved soon  :Smile: 

----------

## Aman9090

^ ^ ^ ^

If I don't get this fixed soon I don't know what will happen to me  :Very Happy:  I really need help, and I am sorry for spamming up this thread, however I think if I don't get this problem solved by the end of today I will be in big trouble tomorrow - so all help is highly appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

## Aman9090

^ - Bump once again.. - sorry for the spam...

----------

## Aman9090

^ BUMP

I am really sorry, that's 5 posts in a row, but im in a bad posision and i really need this help bad. Get me an answer ASAP please!  :Sad: 

----------

## digitalsy

First off, I'm helping YOU, don't flood the thread and pm me, I can read and I see your posts.

Try doing 

```
dmesg | grep eth
```

It looks like it's not finding your ethernet card, paste the output of that command

p.s. tell your gf to fucking chill and stfu, tell her to wait

----------

## Aman9090

i typed that and got no output. I restarted and got the same thing.

I highly appreciate your help, but please don't say that about my girlfriend. You don't understand the posision I am in, however I will say so now because I am worked up... I built her a new computer and am having money restraints. She needs her computer to work, she is not used to using Linux. I can't pirate windows for her because the ESA has my computer tagged. I turned to linux as a sollution (I am already using Linux fine on my computer) but she needs hers working because her job depends on it.

Really, I am only flooding this thread to make sure my thread stays close to the top so people will see it. I needed this problem solved yesterday, however now she has to use my computer and isn't happy about it. Please just try to understand my posision right now. I only PMed you because I thought you may have thought my problem was solved. Again, I appologize for whatever I have done to you, the thread, these forums, or other users, however I really need an answer to this problem - I promiss I will become a fully-active member of these boards - I am a member of others and I understand that leaching is a bad thing. I am just under a lot of stress as of lately. Again, digitalsy, your help is greatly appreciated.

----------

## digitalsy

Just try typing dmesg or dmesg | less and see if you can see your ethernet card detected by the kernel. I'm at work right now, therefore I'll have to respond to you a bit later when I get home.

Are you sure the ethernet card works on that PC? It sounds to me like the kernel isn't detecting it. Do you see the lights blinking on the card? If it's an onboard ethernet card, is it enabled in your BIOS?

-digi

----------

## kwiqsilver

run lspci and post the results here.

If you don't have lspci, run "emerge pcitools" (or is it pciutils?) to get it.

I recommend leaving network drivers as modules. It's easier to deal with them.

And why don't you let your gf use your computer to work, while you work on hers? Then you can relax a bit.

----------

## Aman9090

I don't care how it gets done - i just need my ethernet drivers WORKING.

i did dmesg | less and it didn't show any sign of the card. I then tried to find anything missing in the kernel - nothing..

What now? lol..

----------

## Aman9090

And it says "Problem starting needed services"

What does that mean? lol

----------

## MADcow

right. the mouse problem was solved by just using a usb->ps/2 converter, and i know how to make the USB mouse work, and told him.. he just needs to do it ^_^. and i'm working on other stuff with him on aim.

sorta stumped about the net thing though. did all i could. he's not very helpful  :Smile: 

oh yea, and dude, more info less spam  :Smile: 

maybe start a new thread

*ducks as andrew swings*

oh yea, and no, i haven't read the whole threadLast edited by MADcow on Tue Nov 11, 2003 1:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MADcow

BREAKING NEWS!

 *Quote:*   

> (20:54:06) me: ....
> 
> (20:54:17) Andrew G: i forgot to do make dep && clean bzImage etc..
> 
> (20:54:23) Andrew G: when i edited the kernel 

 

well. now that we know it IS a user error (isn't it always?) we can all go home.

----------

## Aman9090

Sorry Alec, didn't help matters in any way  :Smile: 

UPDATE: new and not mucked-up thread here

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=18

----------

